# Lifestraw vs portable ceramic filters



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Which would be better to have, which would have the cleaner more pure water coming out of it. i have done some research into them and cannot really figure out which is better to have in a BOB. Anny comments would be helpful.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Some find it difficult to draw the water through the Life straws. Most of the ceramic filters have a different method other than suction to get the water through the filter.
Most ceramic filters can be cleaned and therefore last much longer than the Life straws. 
Otherwise they are functionally the same.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have both nothing wrong with back-ups for your back-ups,if I had to pick just 1 it would be a sawyer


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a first need xle. It is a filter and purifier and is worthwhile as a piece of gear. When moving too fast to use it or for water from more trusted sources I use my sawyers. Those 2 and the ability to strain and boil water are my on the move solutions.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use an MSR filter that attached to Nalgene bottles but you can just dump the water in a pot, I don't have a life straw but want one only for the times I really don't think I need one. As far as I know you can't get water from a lifestraw unless you suck it and spit it, to me that's crazy for a plan. Rarely can you hike next to a stream all the time or if you wanted to make a flavored drink it would be problematic.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I had to look up what a MSR filter was. Well on Amazon Canada they are about $190 Canadian. They probably better then a life straw, but for now the cost is prohibitive for me.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just plan on waiting for the gov't to bring me fresh bottled water. But just in case I have some Lifestraws and a few Sawyer mini filters. The Sawyers filters can be used like lifestraws but can also be used as an inline filter with a pump. Cost is about the same ($20 each).


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Flight1630 said:


> I had to look up what a MSR filter was. Well on Amazon Canada they are about $190 Canadian. They probably better then a life straw, but for now the cost is prohibitive for me.


The one I have isn't that bad.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0...AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=msr+water+filter


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I just plan on waiting for the gov't to bring me fresh bottled water. But just in case I have some Lifestraws and a few Sawyer mini filters. The Sawyers filters can be used like lifestraws but can also be used as an inline filter with a pump. Cost is about the same ($20 each).


Waiting for the government sounds like a good plan!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Flight1630 said:


> I had to look up what a MSR filter was. Well on Amazon Canada they are about $190 Canadian. They probably better then a life straw, but for now the cost is prohibitive for me.


If I did my exchange right that MSR filter would be about $104 Canadian.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

sgtusmc98 said:


> If I did my exchange right that MSR filter would be about $104 Canadian.


I think you figured it wrong. The actual amount in Canadian dollars is $10,400.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis is right ,simplicity is the key, Sawyer filters and boiling will keep you going .Since we are dealing with a survival issue here you better have some kind of chemical water treatment also .


----------

